# Best halftime show EVER!



## Troy McClure (Aug 3, 2005)

Prince covering a Foo Fighters song? You can't beat that.

Or can you?

Yes you can, if you follow it up with Purple Rain.

Incredible.

Not a bad game so far either....


----------



## Left Coast DJ (Nov 16, 2006)

The best half-time show was a wardrobe malfunction.


----------



## Troy McClure (Aug 3, 2005)

Nah, that was trashy and stupid. 

Prince would arm-bar Justin Timerlake in the blink of an eye.

Charlie Murphy knows what's up.


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

I heard it was spectacular, and this was coming from the rock station I listen to (I don't do football), and you know they would usually never admit to liking someone like Prince.

I've always liked his stuff, but I like variety too, and he is talented.


----------

